# tarsus band pic



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

This goose was sportin more bling than OG Showtime on a Saturday night! It looks like the plastic is pretty worn through and the code does not appear to be legible. Sorry about the graniness of the pics, my camera isnt the best......


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Good mix of juvies in there is all I see.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's a cool picture


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hopefully I can cross paths with that this spring! Nice pic JD!


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

I figured with your band mojo of the last few years it was giong to be a hero shot... nice pic :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

bud69652 said:


> Good mix of juvies in there is all I see.


That is a good mixture! I love those grey backs!

Sweet Pic Dizzle! !


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

J.D. said:


> This goose was sportin more bling than OG Showtime on a Saturday night!


Couldn't have put it any better! :beer:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

PJ said:


> Hopefully I can cross paths with that this spring! Nice pic JD!


 Yea me too :beer:


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

cool pic! I also like the iron crusty face of the one in the background. Those are always neat.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm memorizing the facial features and wing pattern of that snow, so I will know him when I see him this spring!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

PJ said:


> Hopefully I can cross paths with that this spring! Nice pic JD!


You just know that the other band says..."$50 reward"....


----------



## ILGreenhead (Apr 13, 2008)

Maverick said:


> PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I can cross paths with that this spring! Nice pic JD!
> ...


No it doesn't because it's not a reward band...it's a plastic tarsus band!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

ILGreenhead said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > PJ said:
> ...


....ummm I was talking about the metal band on the other leg. There was a bit of facetiousness in there as well. Just in case you didn't pick that up. I know tarsus are plastic.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

T, if you or I shoot a reward band this spring, we will have to buy a round of Wu-Wu shots! :beer: 
If it's banded I didn't shoot it!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

JD sweet picture!!! I always like your band photos. I still need one of those Taursus bands. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## ILGreenhead (Apr 13, 2008)

Maverick said:


> ILGreenhead said:
> 
> 
> > Maverick said:
> ...


The metal band would be a regular federal leg band so why the "facetiousness"???


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

ILGreenhead said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> > ILGreenhead said:
> ...


Never mind man...it was a joke to PJ not you....loosen the belt a little! :eyeroll:


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

goosebusters said:


> I'm memorizing the facial features and wing pattern of that snow, so I will know him when I see him this spring!


what a pervert


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

PJ said:


> T, if you or I shoot a reward band this spring, we will have to buy a round of Wu-Wu shots! :beer:
> If it's banded I didn't shoot it!


WOW...now that brings back some memories! It's a deal!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

J.D., I think you might be the first known magnet for aluminum. Wherever you go, the bands find you. :beer:


----------



## dvegas (Apr 24, 2005)

Very cool pic. In my experience the rarest snow band out there. Much more common to kill an unseen collar then a tarsus. Very very cool.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Being new to this, what is a tarsus band? How is it different from a regular laeg band or neck band? Whats it used for? Thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

They are plastic and look like a mini neck collar. If you look in the picture you can see what it looks like!


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, I see that. Just looking for a little more info.


----------

